# Farewell Mistletoe



## Mistletoe (Feb 22, 2015)

You were only in our life for a few months, but we really enjoyed having you around. The kids will really miss you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 23, 2015)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------

